# Keeping Fish



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

This is a first for me, well my wife really. She went out fly fishing and when she went back to the car, there was a younger gent who was watching his buddies fish near the parking lot. He asked how the fishing was, and my wife told him she caught a few.

He then asked her if she kept any, and she responded no. And this guy practically freaks out because he didn't understand why she let them go. Why fish if you aren't going to keep any to eat? She told him it was because of sport and that she doesn't like the taste of fish, and he seemed really confused and upset over it.

I have seen people get blasted for keeping fish, but not for letting them go.

Anyone else seen this before? Seems kind of odd and bassackwards. 

How is catch and release fishing generally viewed among non fly fishers?


----------



## Rook (Sep 20, 2007)

I've had that experience but never when fishing. The response comes mostly from friends at work and some family members on my wife's side. The funny thing is most of them don't fish, whether it be fly fishing or other methods. They don't get why I would catch fish just to let them go. I try to explain it, but they just don't understand. I guess I shouldn't really expect them to, people fish for their own reasons, mine just happen to be for other reasons than taking fish home to eat on every occasion.


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

Well for me, I just keep enough for dinner because I love fish and it helps paying for my trip vs. buying at the store. Also, can't beat fresh fish. As a side note, I'm 75.  I would guesstimate that I release about 90%.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

RnF said:


> This is a first for me, well my wife really. She went out fly fishing and when she went back to the car, there was a younger gent who was watching his buddies fish near the parking lot. He asked how the fishing was, and my wife told him she caught a few.
> 
> He then asked her if she kept any, and she responded no. And this guy practically freaks out because he didn't understand why she let them go. Why fish if you aren't going to keep any to eat? She told him it was because of sport and that she doesn't like the taste of fish, and he seemed really confused and upset over it.
> 
> ...


I keep some, I let most go.

What is a "non fly fisher"?


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

hehe, a non fly fisher is a made up term for someone who doesn't fly fish. Just a generalization that most people who fly fish let the fish go for another day... I know it isn't accurate.

I was just surprised by this guys response, especially since he was so young. I can see some of the older folk viewing catch and release in bad light. But not someone who is 20ish.


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

Goes to show for some people if it is black, they want white. If it's white, then they want black and can't understand.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

This fly fishing thing is very confusing.......?


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 12, 2007)

Did she tell the guy to mind his own effing business? Maybe she should have given him the web adress of this site so he could do he could just be an online annoyance rather than a streamside one.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

ScottyP said:


> Did she tell the guy to mind his own effing business?


On that note, would you agree with someone responding in that way when you ask about them keeping too many fish in your opinion? I can't believe that you could possibly be upset by such an inquiry, seems quite immature, seems like a sincere question from the guy. It seems like a great time for a teaching moment rather than a moment to create an enemy with harmful words IMHO.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

ScottyP said:


> Did she tell the guy to mind his own effing business? Maybe she should have given him the web adress of this site so he could do he could just be an online annoyance rather than a streamside one.


Wow, seemed like a simple question to me, but I guess I had to be there.

It's OK, legal even, to keep fish.


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> ScottyP said:
> 
> 
> > Did she tell the guy to mind his own effing business?
> ...


The guy was very confrontation, it was not a sincere question by the way he presented it. She tried to educate him or explain herself (not that she needs to) but he wouldn't listen or accept any answer from her and got more upset by her answers.

One problem here is that this guy approached her looking for a fight (she was by herself) and created a confrontation. If she wouldn't have been by herself, believe me she would have put this guy in his place. At that point it became a safety situation and she just defused it the best she could. This guy wasn't exactly your picture perfect citizen and she didn't want to make the situation any worse than it already was.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

RnF said:


> Huge29 said:
> 
> 
> > ScottyP said:
> ...


That is like fly fishing elitist in reverse? Your wife was such a nice lady when I met her I can't believe some kid tried to start an arguement with her. She can cast so tie on a meaty bugger and have her smack him upside the head from 30 yards!


----------



## takemefishin (Sep 13, 2007)

if a person asks why you didnt keep the fish tell him or her this

"you can release this fish many many times over, but you can only that kill that fish once."

this is what i like to say when someone asks how's the fishing
i got a few nibbles. 

about keeping them i like to say "that the fish was depressed and wanted to comitt sucide
and wanted me to kill him. I believe its called death by angler in the fish communities. its just sad when this fish thought this was the only way to go?" 

diffuses any potential confrontations that may come my way.


----------



## Ifish (Aug 22, 2008)

I like the responses. Most of the time I use the "got a few nibbles" approach and that works pretty well.

My own father always looks at me very puzzled when I tell him I put any fish back. I think he's getting use to it.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

I can't believe that a lot people think it's a great thing to let every fish go. Some- yes- certain areas yes- others no.


----------



## Werbs (Jun 30, 2008)

MY WIFE THINKS CATCH AND RELEASE IS HEARTLESS, BUT WHEN SHE'S FISHING, SHE HAS NO SECOND THOUGHT TO KEEP IT CAUSE SHE DOESNT EVEN LIKE FISH. I ONLY KEEP IF ITS GONNA GET EATEN.


----------



## Rook (Sep 20, 2007)

Packfish said:


> I can't believe that a lot people think it's a great thing to let every fish go. Some- yes- certain areas yes- others no.


Good point Packfish. I will keep the rare fish, typically when camping up in the uintas I'll keep a few for dinner that night. But for the most part I release the fish I catch, even in certain areas that it might be good to keep them for the betterment of the fishery. The reason being I know I won't eat them and they'll go to waste. I guess I could try and find someone that will eat the fish but other than that I'm not sure what else would be an option.


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 12, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> ScottyP said:
> 
> 
> > Did she tell the guy to mind his own effing business?
> ...


I thought it was pretty clear in the original post that the guy was being a confrontational jerk. I have no qualms about educating someone if they are open to it, but not some coward trying to intimidate a female angler that is alone. He needed a different kind of education. Maybe a lesson in manners.

BTW, I've never taken it upon myself to question anyone keeping a legal limit.


----------



## Jitterbug (Sep 10, 2007)

RnF, I can't believe this guy!!! He sure better hope he doesn't run into us on the river! :twisted: 

I've had people ask me "why" i didn't keep any of the fish I caught but it never escalated into a situation. Some peoples' kids... I tell ya!!! :roll:


----------



## HighLakesDrifter (Sep 13, 2007)

Wow! Some people, huh?

My mom used to get on my case about releasing fish. She was a hook-em-and-cook-em bait fisherman, and I was, too, when I was a kid. I keep a few once in a while, but nearly all go back into the water.


----------



## Christopher30 (Nov 9, 2007)

I'll kill a fish occasionally, most of the time i'm in the "why eat something that lives in it's own toilet" gang. sometimes when i'm fishing by myself i'll catch a really nice one and for fear of being accused of telling stories i'll kill it and get a picture taken with it. Bass get sent back 100 percent of the time, stripers out of the big lakes get killed 100 percent of the time. Trout are good to eat, but only if they're eaten on the spot in a fire, not if you take them home and freeze them.


----------

